# anyone bought from GoRide in Redwood city?



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

do they provide good fitting service when you buy a bike?


----------



## jefflimpt (Apr 2, 2006)

They do a very basic fit job. They can help you get on the right size bike, but I would get professionally fit because fit is worth a lot when it comes to enjoying your ride. They have pretty competitive prices and the free adjustments are nice as well.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

I have, and yeah they did a decent of enough job with the bike fit. The owner, Bob, took his time, asked a lot of questions, made a lot of adjustments, etc. I would ride it out the back, come back, adjust more and got it dialed in.

I was satisfied.

jps


----------



## jaegs (Jul 15, 2006)

They got me on the right bike, but didn't fit it well at all. As it was my first roadbike I didn't realize how off I was until I got some good knee pain. Be careful on the fit and you may want to have someone else look at it after.


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

They did a decent job fitting me as a total beginner. They at least got me on the right size bike. As I got more experience I eventually got a professional fit, but it's a good start. I've also never found another bike shop that provides free labor for life, so that's a plus.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Over on MTBR, there are bike shop reviews. GoRide is listed there, and seems to have a decent review:
http://bikeshops.mtbr.com/cat/unite...area/bikeshop/PRD_371088_6221crx.aspx#reviews


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

i guess most bike shops can't quite fit you like a pro. 

how much is professional fitting?


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

manhattanproj said:


> i guess most bike shops can't quite fit you like a pro.
> 
> how much is professional fitting?


$150 in Milwaukee. They might be a little more in the Bay Area


----------



## ilium (Aug 15, 2006)

I think it was only $100, although I don't recall exactly. I went to Shaw's Lightweight Cyclery and it seemed like he knew what he was doing. I'm sure there are lots of other places nearby as well though.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

The fee for a professional bike fit will vary. I've seen shops provide a decent fit for as little as $40. There are certain coaches who charge $375. Most coaches/fitters/shops charge a set fee not dependent on time. I charge $150 and a typical fit takes about two hours total.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

Mike's Bikes has a bunch of fit levels ranging from $90 to $300 or so. The employees who do the fittings are apparently "fit certified" through Specialized. For $90 they'll put you on a trainer, play with various stem lengths / angles, use a plum line, etc. I don't know what you get in the top tier fits, but it does involve use of a massage table. Not sure if happy endings are extra.


----------

